
Colleges Should Flunk If They Can't Train Students for Jobs - sylvainkalache
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/colleges-should-flunk-cant-train-students-jobs-sylvain-kalache/?trackingId=g4iQMeWUTIb9HOoCdFfKxA%3D%3D
======
dozzie
People should stop think that higher education is training for _job_. It's
not. Vocational training and apprenticeship are training for job. Universities
were never a proper environment for that. On the other hand, universities are
an excellent environment for research and field exploration, which is
virtually impossible in a typical job.

------
Top19
Maybe companies should flunk if they can’t train workers for jobs. In the US
there is a tendency to put pressure on the educational system for EVERYTHING.
Eating healthy, sex, keeping our STEM knowledge competitive with the Soviet
Union, training a 100% perfect labor force for businesses, etc.

